# Общий раздел > Новости, факты и мнения > Интересно знать >  Самые странные детские книжки

## Irina

*Самые странные детские книжки*

Современные дети почти перестали читать. Согласно последним исследованиям, только 2% детей проводят за чтением столько же времени, сколько проводили их родители, будучи детьми. Впрочем, возможно, что это к лучшему. Представляем самые странные в мире детские книжки.

*10 место:* Книжка под названием "Папа пьет, потому что ты плачешь". Данное творение американских психиатров имеет неплохой успех на рынке, так же как и книжки "Почему не могут дружить вилка и электрическая розетка?" и "Неуклюжий Джордж и высоковольтная линия". Две последние книги призваны объяснить неразумным детям, что нельзя играть с электрическим током. Все три книжки красочно оформлены.

*9 место:* Произведение французских авторов, которое называется "Яйца, туалетная бумага и твоя школа". Это книжка о хороших манерах.

*8 место:* Книжка, которую рекламируют как пособие для родителей – как успокоить ребенка, если он плохо спит ночью. Называется данный труд "Твои ночные кошмары – не что иное как реальность". Кстати, часто продавцы рекомендуют купить в комплекте книжку под названием "Человек на Луне на самом деле – сатана". Основная мысль книжки: то «лицо», которое мы иногда видим на Луне – это лицо Сатаны, который только и ждет, что вы совершите плохой поступок, и тогда Дьявол заберет вас в ад.

*7 место:* Трудно сказать, какой именно воспитательный эффект должно произвести данное произведение. Книга называется "Вещи, которые есть у детей богатых родителей и которые ты никогда не получишь".

*6 место:* Две книги: "Истерика как верное средство получить то, что ты хочешь" и "Популярная анатомия". "Анатомия", правда, немножко перегоняет: ее раскупают охотнее.

*5 место:* Книги о любви к животным. "Некоторые котята умеют летать" и "Все кошки попадут в ад". Последняя книга выдержала не одно издание и является одной из самых читаемых в Америке.

*4 место:* Немецкое издание "Как правильно путешествовать автостопом: пособие для детей".
*
3 место:* Почти научный исследовательский труд, который может смело претендовать на звание иллюстрированного классификатора животных фекалий. Ну, а проще говоря, детская сказка "Про крота, который хотел узнать, кто ему накакал на голову". Автор этой интересной книжки, немецкий добрый сказочник Вернер Хользварс (Werner Holzwarth), а иллюстрации сделал художник Рольф Ерлбурх (Rolf Erlbruch).

(в инете возможно найти полную версию, причем на русском тоже:Но для тех, кто хочет узнать уже сейчас - отомстил ли крот? ДА! Он отомстил! )

*2 место:* Творение американских литераторов, из которого дети могут узнать о египетских пирамидах, греческих мавзолеях и татарских курганах. Как утверждается в рецензии, книга написана доступным и увлекательным языком и рекомендуется детям с 5 лет. Единственное, что смущает – это название книжки. Она называется "Где бы ты хотел быть похоронен?".

*1 место:* Потрясающая по художественной силе книжка "Новая папина жена, которую зовут Роберт". Произведение призвано свети к минимуму возможные психические травмы детей, если кто-то из их родителей вступил в однополый брак.

----------

